# Rhinestone Machines



## stewt (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm literally JUST STARTING OUT, and am thinking about the NGR6 by PermaBoss. Does anyone have it? If so, is it worth the 30k price tag. Also if not that one, is there a comparable one for 1/2 the price? Any guidance will be appreciated .


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have one, but I have seen the new one from Mesa Dist. I think it is the Decor 4 from Highland. It is a 4 hopper machine for 23K. It really looks nice. I have been thinking about that one myself.
Here is the link. http://www.mesadist.com/decor_S42-2H4C_rhinestone_machine.asp


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a link to some setters
Automatic Rhinestone Setters - Rhinestone Setters - Equipment - Rhinestones


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

You say you are new to stones. Why don't you take your time and learn the process of stoning the supplies , how to make them before spending so much money. Look into a good software and design and make your own templates. I bet each one of us has changed our technique and suppliers and software a couple of times. After you get your feet wet you will have a better idea of what type of machine you want and need


----------



## KimL (Apr 29, 2007)

I love my CAMS machine from ColDesi. It is the 1V2P. I am able to do 2 colors/sizes at a time. It is possible to more than the 2 colors/sizes, it just takes a little more time. In my opinion it is a great machine to start with.


----------

